# Kartoffelpuffer (Potato pancakes) Best way to hold?



## toffee (May 2, 2016)

In my collection of recipes that I keep adding on too I started making these. Nothing special just potato pancakes, simple and enjoyable. But I have been trying to find a way
to hold the batter so I do not have to cook it all right away. Can someone throw me some suggestions on a good method to hold it? Recipe is also just a basic, fine grated potato and onion with salt pepper and egg. Thank you in advance!


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I would try adding Cream of Tartar, lemon juice or vinegar. See what works best by adding it to a small amount of the potato mixture. You don't want to add something that alters the taste......You may also want to experiment with using some buttermilk. Buttermilk is acidic....


----------



## toffee (May 2, 2016)

Thank you! I shale give it a try!


----------



## Karereis (Oct 24, 2021)

I don't know how well shredded potatoes would hold up, but it might also be worth stopping before you add the egg and freeze it. The most time consuming part with making those is processing the potatoes


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

I agree wth chefbillyb, a bit of acid to prevent the potato mix from browning/oxidising at it sits.
Also, I toss the mix in a strainer a few minutes before cooking, so the pancakes are less soggy.
Still can't make them as good as grandma's, but will continue trying.


----------



## toffee (May 2, 2016)

Yeah grating the potatoes by hand takes me most of the time, putting them through a blender works faster but doesnt make it as fine. Every time I make them now I just try to cook them as fast as I can them reheat them as needed, they come out just fine without losing quality. I have tried adding vinegar and it holds them for a nice time until I get the rest of the potatoes done and the rest of the prep finished.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Once a long time ago, I worked in a German kitchen making potato pancakes. That was my only job.
I made the batter in a 5 -gallon bucket.
My take on this is to not make the batter until you are ready to use it. Make only enough for your needs, I also but a binder in my recipe, such as flour or Matzo Meal or Farina.


----------



## toffee (May 2, 2016)

chefross said:


> Once a long time ago, I worked in a German kitchen making potato pancakes. That was my only job.
> I made the batter in a 5 -gallon bucket.
> My take on this is to not make the batter until you are ready to use it. Make only enough for your needs, I also but a binder in my recipe, such as flour or Matzo Meal or Farina.


What was the recipe you used if you do not mind sharing? And what was the process you went through to prepare it?


----------



## LouisShaman (4 mo ago)

Potato pancakes are a very tasty and simple dish. To preserve the potato pancake batter, it is probably better not to put the egg and flour at once. If you grate a lot of potatoes, you can add a little citric acid so that the potatoes do not darken, and put them in the freezer until the next breakfast. Or if you feel like a variety, you can make pancakes. I hope my recommendations will help you. I wish you good luck.


----------

